# Newbie Router Table question: Attaching the router



## Clive Driscoll (Mar 19, 2009)

I just acquired a Milwaukee 5616 Router, fixed base and it has a plunge option too. Haven't even opened it yet. I want to build a router table for it, I see other threads and websites that assist with plans and advice on building your own router table, so I plan to research and use those.

What I don't understand, and I think this is a newbie question, is how do you attach the router (in my case the Milwaukee 5616) to the underside of the router table once you cut the hole. Do you need to buy some kind of "plate" that you permanently screw into the bottom of the router table, and then the router just slips in and out of this "plate"? Is that how it works? If no, then can someone kind of explain it to me? And where can I find a plate/mount/etc that will work with my specific Router? Would I need to order it, it would a big box store or a rockler store have it ? Thanks for any explanations!


----------



## drcollins804 (Jan 11, 2008)

Clive
When you get your router out of the box you will notice slots cut into the router base. Your router table will need bolts to go through some of those slots and it is usually mounted with wingnuts.
David


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Clive, I recently built my router table and had a lot of the same questions. My router set is a Hitachi one with the fixed and plunge attachments. I keep the plunge out and the fixed is attached to a router table insert plate. You can find these in most any of the online stores, Rocklers, etc. Rockler right now has an aluminum one on sale in their Outlet Store on their website. You can also make your own out of different materials. Mine is that black phenolic stuff. Things to consider: make sure if you order one that is predrilled it matches your router's model. If you buy one where you have to drill your own holes that is easy too, just make sure you have some countersink bits. Most of those just have you take off the plastic plate on your router base and replace it with the insert. You just attach it with the same screw holes. You may need to buy longer screws because of the thickness of the plate. (most plastics are 3/8" and aluminums are about 1/4") Whatever material you decide make sure you choose one that is strong enough not to sag on you. I used a good website to help me with mine. I will attempt to locate it and will put it in a post for you. I hope this helps and is somewhat understandable.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

ACP said:


> Clive, I recently built my router table and had a lot of the same questions. My router set is a Hitachi one with the fixed and plunge attachments. I keep the plunge out and the fixed is attached to a router table insert plate. You can find these in most any of the online stores, Rocklers, etc. Rockler right now has an aluminum one on sale in their Outlet Store on their website. You can also make your own out of different materials. Mine is that black phenolic stuff. Things to consider: make sure if you order one that is predrilled it matches your router's model. If you buy one where you have to drill your own holes that is easy too, just make sure you have some countersink bits. Most of those just have you take off the plastic plate on your router base and replace it with the insert. You just attach it with the same screw holes. You may need to buy longer screws because of the thickness of the plate. (most plastics are 3/8" and aluminums are about 1/4") Whatever material you decide make sure you choose one that is strong enough not to sag on you. I used a good website to help me with mine. I will attempt to locate it and will put it in a post for you. I hope this helps and is somewhat understandable.


Good description.

G


----------



## ecologito (Jan 27, 2008)

I do have a Milwaukee router and since I have very limited space I actually bought a Rockler table top and attached it to a work horse from Harbor freight ( the legs fold really well and it was $9.99

The top is nothing fancy and got it on sale for $99

http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=21291&filter=router table top


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

ecologito said:


> I do have a Milwaukee router and since I have very limited space I actually bought a Rockler table top and attached it to a work horse from Harbor freight ( the legs fold really well and it was $9.99
> 
> The top is nothing fancy and got it on sale for $99
> 
> http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=21291&filter=router table top


I like your solution for limited space. I have never seen those legs at Harbor Frieght but will look.

You got a real deal on that top. It regularily lists for $199.

George


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Nice legs!*

George, the reason you haven't seen just the legs, is that a workbench type top was mounted on them and our friend, ecologito, removed the standard top and substitiuted his "stolen" router table, what a clever guy,:yes: nice job.:thumbsup: bill


----------

